# Windows 98 Spiel unter Windows XP



## js-mueller (12. Juni 2004)

Hi

ich möchte an dem PC meines Vaters ein altes Spiel instalieren, doch es kommt folgende Meldungu beim Start.

"Der Prozedureinsprungpunkt "DDHAL32_VidMemAlloc" wurde in der DLL "DDRAW.dll" nichgt gefunden."

Wie kann ich das Programm zum laufen bringen? Mit den Kompabilitäts einstellungen habe ich es schon versucht, aber ohne erfolg. Ich würde ihm ja nen neues Spiel der Art geben, aber er will nur das alte deswegen wäre es echt gut wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. Achso vieleicht hat es damit was zu tun bei der instalation will er DirectX 5 haben und nicht 9, aber normalerweise müsste das doch abwärts kompatibel sein oder?


----------



## Cheris (12. Juni 2004)

Am direct X kann es nicht liegen, aber es gibt einfach Spiele die mit Windows XP(ich denk mal das hast du,sonst würdest du nicht die Kompabilitäts einstellungen erwähnen) nicht gehen, da sie zu alt sind.


Welches Betriebssystem benutzt du denn?


----------



## js-mueller (12. Juni 2004)

Naja hab ich doch in der Überschrift erwähnt  "Windows 98 Spiel unter Windows XP".
Sprich der Rechner auf dem das Spiel laufen soll benutzt Win XP


----------



## Cheris (12. Juni 2004)

Ah ja ok sorry!

Aber ich glaub auch das es an der Installation liegt, da ich schon das gleiche Problem hatte.Das Spiel hat sich dann gar nicht richtig installiert und konnte so dann auch nicht gestartet werde. Aber dagegen kann man leider nichts machen.


----------



## duckdonald (16. Juni 2004)

Manchmal bringt es etwas bei der Setupdatei selbst den Kompatibilitätsmodus schon einzustellen (also bei der Setup.exe)


----------



## js-mueller (16. Juni 2004)

Das habe ich auch bereits getestet  Ich denke es leigt am direct x, ich hab mal nen update gemacht und genau da liegt auch die Datei drinne, welche den Fehler verurscht. Ich denke mal der Teil ist nicht abwärtskompatibel :-/


----------



## fossib (16. Juni 2004)

Hi
Um was für ein Spiel handelt es sich denn?
(Ist manchmal ganz hilfreich zu wissen)

gruß  fossib


----------

